# gentoo macht mein bios platt :-(

## daemonb

Also folgendes:

Ich habe meinen server neu gemacht mit gentoo, vorher SUSE. Hatte das immer vor mir hergeschoben.

Das Problem, welches ich jetzt habe ist, wenn ich gentoo starte, ist anschließend mein bios platt, genauer gesagt die Einstellungen. Logisch das ich dann nie von remote einen neustart machen kann, weil ich immer die biossettings neu setzen muss, damit er wieder hochfährt lol.

Woran kann das liegen?

Bei Suse tritt das problem nicht auf... seltsam.

Danke schonmal

cya

----------

## solid

Hi.

Ist vielleicht deine Biosbattery schwach?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein OS das Bios resetet.

Wenn die Biosbattery schwach ist, werden die Einstellungen beim ausschalten oder rebooten resetet.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

cu.

----------

## daemonb

ok,.....

hast du dann eine erklärung wieso das problem nicht auftritt, wenn ich die festplatte mit dem ShitUSE reinmache?

----------

## solid

Hast du Suse auch noch drauf?

Ich dachte du hättest es gelöscht und nur gentoo installiert.

Dann könnte es nämlich sein das die battery jetzt erst langsam

aufgibt.

Wenn es so ist. Viel Glück.  :Wink: 

----------

## eLWedgo

Hi,

evtl. könnte es auch an den ACPI bzw. APM-Einstellungen liegen(?).

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es das sein kann, war nur eine spontane Idee (da ACPI ja mit dem BIOS in Kontakt tritt :-))

GL, Peter

----------

## daemonb

daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, habe die standardeinstellungen von gentoo gelassen  :Very Happy: .

Naja, der rechner wird eigentlich eh nicht sooo oft neu gestartet, aber es ist halt schon ein bisschen stressig.

SUSE habe ich noch auf einer anderen platte.

----------

## Salze

Hi Daemonb!

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, habe die standardeinstellungen von gentoo gelassen .

 

Welche Standardeinstellungen???

bye

Salze

----------

## daemonb

wenn man anfangs in dier kernelconfig geht, sind bei apm und acpi ja schon einige sachen ausgewählt, die habe ich einfach gelassen, weil die meistens zuverlässig funktionieren.

----------

## Salze

Hi Daemonb!

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> wenn man anfangs in dier kernelconfig geht, sind bei apm und acpi ja schon einige sachen ausgewählt, die habe ich einfach gelassen, weil die meistens zuverlässig funktionieren.

 

Die Defaults kommen aber nicht von Gentoo. Und APM und ACPI sind da bei mir deaktiviert.

bye

Salze

----------

## wudmx

mach den kernel neu und verzichte mal auf acpi / apm... denke dann wird es klappen!

----------

## Dark_Hunter

 *wudmx wrote:*   

> mach den kernel neu und verzichte mal auf acpi / apm... denke dann wird es klappen!

 

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es nur am APM.

"->Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off " ist es aber nicht.

Ich glaube es war "RTC stores time in GMT" bin mir aber da nicht sicher

----------

## daemonb

nee bei mir war im 2.4.20-r2 ACPI aktiviert.

In vorherigen war das auch nicht so.

Danke an euch werde ich teste.

----------

## beejay

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> Also folgendes:
> 
> Ich habe meinen server neu gemacht mit gentoo, vorher SUSE. Hatte das immer vor mir hergeschoben.
> 
> Das Problem, welches ich jetzt habe ist, wenn ich gentoo starte, ist anschließend mein bios platt, genauer gesagt die Einstellungen. Logisch das ich dann nie von remote einen neustart machen kann, weil ich immer die biossettings neu setzen muss, damit er wieder hochfährt lol.
> ...

 

Hallo,

Es ist für ein Betriebssystem nicht möglich, die BIOS einstellungen zu schreiben, sondern nur zu lesen - und auch nicht direkt. Nach dem Booten werden die BIOS-Einstellungen in einen gesichterten Bereich des Hauptspeichers kopiert, von dort sie dann gelesen werden können ("ESCD-Update...."-Meldung beim booten). Es ist nur möglich, den BIOS-Baustein _komplett_ mit einem neuen Inhalt zu beschreiben - deswegen sind auch BIOS-Updates möglich.

----------

## beejay

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> Also folgendes:
> 
> Ich habe meinen server neu gemacht mit gentoo, vorher SUSE. Hatte das immer vor mir hergeschoben.
> 
> Das Problem, welches ich jetzt habe ist, wenn ich gentoo starte, ist anschließend mein bios platt, genauer gesagt die Einstellungen. Logisch das ich dann nie von remote einen neustart machen kann, weil ich immer die biossettings neu setzen muss, damit er wieder hochfährt lol.
> ...

 

Hallo,

Es ist für ein Betriebssystem nicht möglich, die BIOS einstellungen zu schreiben, sondern nur zu lesen - und auch nicht direkt. Nach dem Booten werden die BIOS-Einstellungen in einen gesichterten Bereich des Hauptspeichers kopiert, von dort sie dann gelesen werden können ("ESCD-Update...."-Meldung beim booten). Es ist nur möglich, den BIOS-Baustein _komplett_ mit einem neuen Inhalt zu beschreiben - deswegen sind auch BIOS-Updates möglich.

----------

## beejay

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> Also folgendes:
> 
> Ich habe meinen server neu gemacht mit gentoo, vorher SUSE. Hatte das immer vor mir hergeschoben.
> 
> Das Problem, welches ich jetzt habe ist, wenn ich gentoo starte, ist anschließend mein bios platt, genauer gesagt die Einstellungen. Logisch das ich dann nie von remote einen neustart machen kann, weil ich immer die biossettings neu setzen muss, damit er wieder hochfährt lol.
> ...

 

Hallo,

Es ist für ein Betriebssystem nicht möglich, die BIOS einstellungen zu schreiben, sondern nur zu lesen - und auch nicht direkt. Nach dem Booten werden die BIOS-Einstellungen in einen gesichterten Bereich des Hauptspeichers kopiert, von dort sie dann gelesen werden können ("ESCD-Update...."-Meldung beim booten). Es ist nur möglich, den BIOS-Baustein _komplett_ mit einem neuen Inhalt zu beschreiben - deswegen sind auch BIOS-Updates möglich.

----------

## knorke

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> wenn man anfangs in dier kernelconfig geht, sind bei apm und acpi ja schon einige sachen ausgewählt, die habe ich einfach gelassen, weil die meistens zuverlässig funktionieren.

 

davon rate ich ab.

alle voreinstellungen die hardware betreffen sind unbedingt zu überprüfen. in diesem fall mag es gehen aber der kernel nimmt keine hardwareerkennung vor und setzt dann die default-werte in der config... ich hoffe du hast dich hier nur auf die apm&acpi einstellungen bezogen  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

Ich möchte mich für das dreifache Posting entschuldigen - sieht so aus, als sei etwas scheifgelaufen. Als ich es abschicken wollte, dauerte es Ewigkeiten, und ich dachte die Foren seinen (wiedermal) down - also habe ich immer schön Reload gedrückt und nochmal auf "Abschicken"... Sorry!

----------

